# Tapatalk now working again



## Raslin (4/6/15)

Is it me or is taptalk not working today. Both my phone and tab are refusing to login to the forum

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (4/6/15)

LOL was about to do a search for Tapatalk on the forum ... mine can't log in either. Notifications work though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola (4/6/15)

Raslin said:


> Is it me or is taptalk not working today. Both my phone and tab are refusing to login to the forum


Same here!


----------



## Gizmo (4/6/15)

Looking into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## LandyMan (4/6/15)

Any update @Gizmo?


----------



## LandyMan (4/6/15)

Any update @Gizmo?


----------



## Gizmo (4/6/15)

We still struggling to find out what is going on here. I have contacted Tapatalk directly.


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Tapatalk still not working on my side
Any updates on this @Gizmo ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kulidboy (6/6/15)

Yeah. Mine has been dead for 3 days now


----------



## capetocuba (6/6/15)

Me three


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

When I'm out and about, I use Tapatalk exclusively on my phone to access the forum.

For me, the great win of Tapatalk is the way it quickly resizes photos I take on my iPhone to a more suitable size for posting. Without having to resize it myself.

So having Tapatalk resurrected will help a lot with out and about postings... and pictures...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/6/15)

Also struggling with Tapatalk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

I think @Gizmo is waiting for Tapatalk to come back to him... the DB was upgraded and I think that's the issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think @Gizmo is waiting for Tapatalk to come back to him... the DB was upgraded and I think that's the issue.


That is always the problem where I work. Once something is upgraded, something else goes haywire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> That is always the problem where I work. Once something is upgraded, something else goes haywire.



That is the universal world of computers and IT... fix something or upgrade it and something else is going to break!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vapourised (7/6/15)

Thank you for looking into problem. I hope all comes right soon. All the best @Gizmo


----------



## Raslin (8/6/15)

@Gizmo, Has tapatalk responded yet? feeling very lost without it at the moment!


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/15)

My tapatalk just updated and still not working ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/6/15)

Anyone else having issues where Chrome doesn't display the reply box at the end of threads? I have to now say quote, then delete the entire quote, and just type my reply...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Q-Ball (8/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone else having issues where Chrome doesn't display the reply box at the end of threads? I have to now say quote, then delete the entire quote, and just type my reply...



Yip, same here.


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone else having issues where Chrome doesn't display the reply box at the end of threads? I have to now say quote, then delete the entire quote, and just type my reply...


Using Firefox - And it does the same to me, but only on some posts.

The arrows that return to top / bottom are also missing when this happens


----------



## Frank Zef (8/6/15)

We have a term for this in I.T
TITSUP - Total Inability To Support Usual Production

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/15)

Chrome sucks on my iPhone. Tapatalk not working. In my hospital bed and need my ecigssa fix so I fired up Safari in desperation. 

Oh wow! Safari works really well with ecigssa and never again will I fire up tapatalk or chrome to access the forums.


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (8/6/15)

Thought it was just my phone!
Using the web to browse forums today caused me to "dislike" a vendors juice line...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

I have the same and it seem to be due to the page (and probably some scripts) not loading fully. 

A "quick fix" (that only works sometimes) is to rate a post - this will then reload the page (unlike the normal behaviour, which just adds the rating via ajax).


----------



## huffnpuff (8/6/15)

I think it's a conspiracy to force us all to use the website so we can all gush over and appreciate the awesomeness of the slideshow on the homepage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (12/6/15)

Tapatalk seems to be working again. Yay!


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/6/15)

Whoop whoop! Thanks guys!


----------



## Frank Zef (12/6/15)

Awesome!


----------



## LandyMan (12/6/15)

Frank Zef said:


> Awesome!


Funny enough I noticed it when I got a notification that you posted in one of my subscribed threads


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (12/6/15)

Yay!!!


----------



## Riaz (12/6/15)

Halleluyahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

